# Anesthesia billing - Michigan



## sbarrila (May 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone who does Anesthesia billing for a Michigan provider could let me know if pre-auth is required for the major payers.  We will be billing for Anesthesia for an ASC in a few months and I am trying to determine what type of information is required.   If you have any other helpful tips that would be appreciated also.  Thank you .


----------



## ohiocoder101 (May 25, 2010)

i am not from the michigan area but came across your post, typically anesthesia DOES NOT require prior auth. Since the anesthesiologist/crna doesnt see the patient until day of surgery. I realize that you work for ASC but im sure this applies no matter what type of center/hospital. 

i hope my answer helps


----------



## sbarrila (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.  I know that we will bill Medicare with a HCFA-1500 but was wondering if you bill your other carriers with a UB?  If you can think of any other helpful tips it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (May 26, 2010)

you are very welcome, and we submit all our claims on cms1500 forms, because we are a physican based practice, but i am aware that the actual centers bill with ub92. hope this helps! good luck with everything


----------

